# whats healthy?



## BigBeautifulRed (Sep 22, 2008)

what is your definition of healthy? do you believe that if you workout but eat to keep your soft form that keeps you healthy?

just curious how everyone defines healthy. 

xoxo


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 22, 2008)

BigBeautifulRed said:


> what is your definition of healthy? do you believe that if you workout but eat to keep your soft form that keeps you healthy?
> 
> just curious how everyone defines healthy.
> 
> xoxo





Normal blood pressure, blood work, and a good mental outlook. Everything else is icing on the cake


----------



## Tooz (Sep 22, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Normal blood pressure, blood work, and a good mental outlook. Everything else is icing on the cake



Agreed here. Levels being in range is v. important to me.


----------



## Seth Warren (Sep 22, 2008)

Not being dead or thoroughly incapacitated. I like to keep things simple.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 22, 2008)

Being healthy is having good blood work, eating sensibly but still having treats to indulge yourself sometimes.
Being healthy is participating in regular exercise that you enjoy, it could be anything, dancing, roller blading,gardening, swimming etc. 
Being healthy is avoiding smoking and other substances that can cause harm to your body.
Being healthy is laughing often and being emotionally well.
Being healthy is extending the hand of friendship and support to others so that you add to their being healthy.


----------



## Totmacher (Sep 22, 2008)

Being healthy is doing and being what is statistically least likely to make me die from illness.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 28, 2008)

This thread is better suited for the Health forum than the Fat Sexualty forum, so it's been moved.


----------



## fffff (Sep 28, 2008)

I define health a little differently from some, but my personal definition is 

- being able to go where ever I want without having to worry
- Not being completely exhausted at the end of the day
- feeling good, without any aches or pains 
- not collapsing because I walked all the way home without taking the train (although sometimes I am just too lazy) 
- eating more fruits and vegetables than chocolate and sweets


----------

